# Alpha pharma fake ?



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I've just got some alpha pharma test e & boldenone. They look the part and the codes check out ok online, but on some of the amps, the tops look an odd shape. Has any1 heard of these being faked ? Cos there seems to be alot of it about at the min. I'll try and put sum picks up later cos I'm on me way into work at the min.

Cheers


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

if it came up on the online check as legit then they should be legit, as Alpha Pharma codes can only be checked once..

so even if it is a genuine code which has been checked before online but copied on to a fake box then it will come up as not genuine

which is the problem with alot of BD.eu products atm, the fakes have copied the codes from the legit ones because everytime the same code is entered online it still comes up legit

but yeah post up some pics anyway mate to see what you mean by the odd shaped amp tops


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry it's took this long to get the pics up but I've been ill as fook all weekend.

Let me know if the pics have or haven't showed up as I'm using my iPhone an dunno weather I've done it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Does no 1 think these look odd then ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

your testobolin does look gtg by looking at the pics and ofcourse they should be if the codes came up authentic mate


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Used both mate and there fine


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I was just a bit concerned that a couple of them had what looks like little nipples on the tops as if they were heat sealed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

A bit of an update boys. A couple of my m8's who ave been using these have had to come off them cos they were making them feel I'll, an all they wanted to do was sleep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

Tried TestoRapid (test propionate) from Alpha Pharma and it did not work. Not only did it not work, it made me feel sick. They came with the authentication sticker on the back and it did check out legit online, but it did not work at all. Was taking 1 amp, every day for 2 weeks.

These came from the Alpha Pharma in Hong Kong. Felt no pump and no strength increase after taking 1 amp every day for 2 weeks. Gave me a sick feeling. Would not try these again.


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

^ Test flu?!


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

Not test flu, just didn't work. Real prop is supposed to kick in pretty quick. It never kicked in, got no pumps and no strength gains at all. Just made me feel tired and sick. Alpha Pharma was no good.


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

This is how I felt on Alpha Pharma test prop and would definitely not try these again. They were no good.



I_so_l8 said:


> A bit of an update boys. A couple of my m8's who ave been using these have had to come off them cos they were making them feel I'll, an all they wanted to do was sleep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Regarding the 2 types of Alpha-Pharma:

I notice that the .asia site (the one with the verification code) shows the Test Prop (TestoRapid) in boxes of 5, the .com shows it in boxes of 10.

I have the ones in a box of 10. Anyone know if i have the Indian or Thai stuff? It says on box made in Mumbai, but i guess they both state that.

I'm not impressed so far, considerable PIP after every jab, no gains or sides to report as of yet (3 weeks into cycle of 100mg EOD)

Packaging looks super slick, very legit looking printed inserts, embossing etc. Codes check out fine on the authetication page of the .asia site.... confused.... Only thing odd is some of the vials are sightly taller/shorter than others by a few mm. I've read quite a few post on this topic on this forum but i suppose the 2 unanswered questions are:

1/ Are both labs quality or is the thai one counterfeit?

2/ Either way, how do you tell from the actual product itself or packaging which one you actually have?

Any info appreciated...


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

i buy mine staright from from the source, he has a shop over at OLM and he hasnt got any asia ,com sites or net

legit AP is shipped from india

ill hit him up with an email and find out some info on these other sites which seem to be at best counterfeits

to the OP there legit amps and id say there G2G


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

This thread is scaring me now, I have just got 3 boxes of eq and 4 test e, all the codes checked out but I am paranoid as **** now, hope to god I have not just waisted all that money


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Srobbo18 said:


> This thread is scaring me now, I have just got 3 boxes of eq and 4 test e, all the codes checked out but I am paranoid as **** now, hope to god I have not just waisted all that money


were u get yours from?

i doubt theres any fakes of this brand going around, pm me if you rather


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

lostwars i am sending u a pm now


----------



## bopshot (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG! i know this thread is old but ive just bought two boxes of testorapid by alpha pharma,

the code was check as ledgit online but reading this is making me paranoid!

the box states its from mumbai india, did any one come to a conclusion weather there good to use or not?

were not allowed to discuss prices here are we?


----------



## all_to_natural (Jan 23, 2012)

its good stuff couple weeks into test e cycle and like a dog with 2 dicks :thumb: mines mumbai also which is supposed to be the legit stuff. but if the veri code checks out why worry?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

the wider opinion seems to be mumbai is good to go, elsewhere less so


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I always thought the Mumbai stuff was the good stuff and the Asia was the rubbish?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

thats what i said?


----------



## Jakmc50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive got some of them to a box of ten I opend them it was as if they was greasy like one had broken but it hadn't the vials are also all odd shapes batch num is tb1103 anyone took any?


----------



## zeapoorte (Jun 24, 2011)

I_so_l8 said:


> I've just got some alpha pharma test e & boldenone. They look the part and the codes check out ok online, but on some of the amps, the tops look an odd shape. Has any1 heard of these being faked ? Cos there seems to be alot of it about at the min. I'll try and put sum picks up later cos I'm on me way into work at the min.
> 
> Cheers


recently i saw boldenone and winstol made of alpha pharma which has been changed in packing and shape of ampules as i compare to gears i bought last year and i'm pretty sure that alpha pharma fake products are being produced.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope not but would not surprise me I'd the fakers are targeting ap now it's got such a good rep that people will just buy without question.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

they defo legit if they checked out


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

In some boxes there are alot of fake amps getting mixed in with the originals.


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

I_so_l8 said:


> Sorry it's took this long to get the pics up but I've been ill as fook all weekend.
> 
> Let me know if the pics have or haven't showed up as I'm using my iPhone an dunno weather I've done it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

most alpha pharma are different levels of the vials and they all come greasy and oily n ot very nice! plus the whole verification thing is naff if you enter your code on a diff product in still varifiys as legit, the an ugl as any personally think there slightly over rated


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

I disagree "bigjuice" as every time i've used AP Test E, all Amps have been filled perfectly evenly and never greasy/oily? If i was you i'd start getting your gear from a new dealer. lol!


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

CutAndStack said:


> I disagree "bigjuice" as every time i've used AP Test E, all Amps have been filled perfectly evenly and never greasy/oily? If i was you i'd start getting your gear from a new dealer. lol!


Same


----------



## andy16v (Aug 29, 2011)

i've got 2 different batch numbers of test e, tb1102 & tb1103 there are clear differences in both packaging of the product and the amps aswell here are some pics of both lots, "btw they are both confirmed as legit via the web check"


----------



## Joseph488 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got a pack same as yours tb1102 but not used yet. The alpha authentication thing is crap. Mines come up as authentic but I've been able to enter it 3 times which surely I shouldn't be able to.

My source is good though but I'll jab it this week and see how it goes. The packaging looks way too complicated for counterfeiters to bother faking.


----------



## andy16v (Aug 29, 2011)

@ the moment im using the 1103's and there fine, as for the autentication system as long as its genuine you should be able to verify as many times as you wish :thumbup1:


----------



## Joseph488 (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought you should only be able to verify once and then it should be blocked. I mean what if a counterfeiter got their hands on my code bunged it on 100 fake packs and flogged them. Anyone who bought one would try and verify with that code and it would come up as authentic. That's why it's crap.


----------



## andy16v (Aug 29, 2011)

if that was the case i don't think it would take too much to actually crack the verification system or evening phising the site so you could enter any random code and it would verify, at the end of the day the only true way to know is pin it and see.


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

TBH lads, if it looks legit, if there is no pieces floating around in it and if there is the right amount of chemical in the amp, it's most likely gtg whether it is a copy or not.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got a plan,

pin..

if it does nothing, it's bunk.

if it does something, it's legit


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

joseph-exactly my point, cut stack ive never used there test e bro so im not directing to that product but there nandrorapid and testrapid both from reliable source, like i stated maybe its just me some of there gear has been good but not all of it jus with many other UG labs


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

All i can say is use a trusted source and you will never have trouble.

All these fakes threads are annoying, I've used trusted guys for over ten years, never had a fake anything or even had to worry about one.

Stop buying gear from idiots.


----------



## Joseph488 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm not slating the gear, how could I I've not used it yet! I'm just slating the authentication system. Ideally for it to work proper if you enter the code a second time it should come up with a message like "this code has been entered previously, you just got screwed!"


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dezw said:


> All i can say is use a trusted source and you will never have trouble.
> 
> All these fakes threads are annoying, I've used trusted guys for over ten years, never had a fake anything or even had to worry about one.
> 
> Stop buying gear from idiots.


This!!

I use a lot of AP gear and never bother with codes or any of that sh1te. All my stuff has been good.


----------



## Joseph488 (Mar 13, 2012)

If you find them annoying why are you bothering to read them?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Joseph488 said:


> If you find them annoying why are you bothering to read them?


It's still funny to read about people wasting money on crap, even if it's annoying.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lol yeh it is funny, i know my gear so its very rare ill get bunged with something fake or ****, but really unless we get every batch tested theres never any guarantee that our gear is 100% underfilled underdosed? to be fair tho i have had a few over filled amps form AP cant argue with that lol


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Dezw said:


> All i can say is use a trusted source and you will never have trouble.
> 
> All these fakes threads are annoying, I've used trusted guys for over ten years, never had a fake anything or even had to worry about one.
> 
> Stop buying gear from idiots.


I think most of the worry comes from those who have no dealer and order online. I don't like it, I had to order my Pro Chem gear online and I had my doubts.

A local dealer would be great, however I go to a very small commercial gym and whilst I do know there is one, I don't know him well enough to just flat out ask him for some. Maybe it would be fine but I just wouldn't feel that comfortable with it. If I get to know him a bit better I will probably ask for my next cycle.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

AnotherLevel said:


> I think most of the worry comes from those who have no dealer and order online. I don't like it, I had to order my Pro Chem gear online and I had my doubts.
> 
> A local dealer would be great, however I go to a very small commercial gym and whilst I do know there is one, I don't know him well enough to just flat out ask him for some. Maybe it would be fine but I just wouldn't feel that comfortable with it. If I get to know him a bit better I will probably ask for my next cycle.


You'll get there mate, don't worry he won't shoot you lol.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

alexanderthegr8 said:


> Regarding the 2 types of Alpha-Pharma:
> 
> I notice that the .asia site (the one with the verification code) shows the Test Prop (TestoRapid) in boxes of 5, the .com shows it in boxes of 10.
> 
> ...


mumbi india are 10 aps...hong kong 5 mate...or if u get the parabolin-mumbi india 5 amps...thai 3 amps...

every time iv had hong kong,codes never chec out,gains have been ****e....as another member said, i did rapid,no gains at all.i rate alpha as a decant labs,would continue to use,how ever i found the oxy under dosed and made me feel weak and sleepy.im useing the var right now,and strength gains are sweet...there are two types ov scatch panels aswel...regular ones with one scratch panal,and another with 2 scatch panels....hope this is helpfull mate


----------

